# Seiko Sced001



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I finally got round to sizing my Seiko SCED001 tonight so I'll be wearing it to work tomorrow.

Here's some gratuitous wrist shots :to_keep_order:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Mad looking (in good way) - is it new / old / NOS?


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

These are new (issued in July) as a limited edition in Japan only. There are a number of colour (dial/hands/bezel) variations.

They are a re-issue based closely on the 7A28-6000 'Bishop' as worn in the film Aliens from 1986.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Strange but nice.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

LOVE IT!!

Currently working on a potential trade on one of these but I'm struggling to see the Â£400 value in a very basic quartz chrono movement.

Love the styles though!


----------



## joeboy (Aug 28, 2013)

Very nice...different but in good way...


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Would somebody be so kind as to tell me what "sizing" means please. Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Would somebody be so kind as to tell me what "sizing" means please. Thanks.
> 
> Bob


I think it means re-sizing the bracelet to fit (i.e. taking some links out). If not, then someone will be along shortly to tell you the actual meaning...


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Davey P said:


> Bob Sheruncle said:
> 
> 
> > Would somebody be so kind as to tell me what "sizing" means please. Thanks.
> ...


I think that too.

If you have bracelet watches, it's worth investing in a link removal tool, saves alot of swearing and potential watch/ flesh injury!

I picked up a cheap set of tools from the bay for about Â£15, and it's been great! Has a the aforementioned link removal tool, screwdrivers, a prongy thing, caseback removal tools (click and screw), a watch head holder and a whole bunch of spring bars.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Forgot to say, cracking watch, Sir Alan. Evocative and retro and out of the ordinary!


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Bob Sheruncle said:
> 
> 
> > Would somebody be so kind as to tell me what "sizing" means please. Thanks.
> ...


Many thanks, I thought it was something more complicated - doh!


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

It's pretty strange how the watch face sits to the left of the bracelet. How noticeable/strange does this look in real life? Apart from that I think it looks really cool.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

This (the new model) and the original 7A28-6000 are surprisingly comfortable to wear.


----------



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

I really like that, it is visually very striking!


----------

